# Nvidia GeForce 8200M G?



## XTrajanX (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello, I am new to this forum and have stumbled across it while doing some research...It seems like the community is very helpful and nice.
I have been searching for some info on how well the Nvidia GeForce 8200M G graphics card will run a few games.

The Games- Call of Duty 5/Call of Duty 4 (Both COD games I want to play on line)/Runescape (I would like to run High Detail in Runescape)

If anybody has any information on how well I can run these games, then help me out please.  

I do not need to run COD in high detail, just as long as it works okay! 

Thanks.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi XTrajanX,

The 8200GM will do ok on most games. Call of duty 5 may suffer on this card as its not really designed for heavy gaming operations.
But should get away with playing the game on the lowest settings.

How does the rest of your system compare?

Call of Duty 5 - Minimal Requirements

Supported OS: Windows XP/Vista 
Processor: Pentium 4 @ 3 GHz/AMD 64 3200+ 
Memory: 512 MB (1 GB for Vista) 
Hard Drive: 8 GB Free 
DirectX version: DirectX 9.0c 
Sound: on-board or better 
Graphics Card: 256 MB (nVidia GeForce 6600/ATI Radeon X1600)


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I hope that card will play Call of Duty 4 or 5
the 8200 is a laptop card so it's even lower than a 8400 GS
good luck with that


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

My dad had difficulty playing COD 5 on Low/Medium settings with a 8600GT. Constant lagging, even in low poulated areas.
Like AK said, you might get away with absolute lowest settings, but it's not going to be pretty.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

was that the DDR2 version Tiber?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Nope. GDDR3.
The one on the right here.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I think he could run the game on med/high settings with a bit low resolution like 1024 x 768
of course this is for 8600 and not the 8200!!


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

He uses mostly medium settings, some low. He has a fairly big monitor (26"), so low resolutions don't look too good on it. It actually works in my favor, the lag makes it easier for me to beat him in LAN games :grin:.

Anyway, we are getting a bit off-topic now.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

if you want to run high setting you should be first of all thinking about buying a real grpahics card simple as THAT


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

not that simple if it is a laptop


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

is it a laptop?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Yep 8200M. Mobile.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

My mother's laptop has an 8200M, AMD Athalon X2 3.2 GHZ 3GB RAM and I tested Half Life 2, Max Setting 0XAA 0XAF 20-30 FPS and Microsoft Flight Simulator X Acceleration DX10 at max 2XAA 0XAF 18-24 FPS.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

that's the point 18 - 24 FPS in not playable
you need at least 30 FPS to be able to play a game good

I have a Geforce 9400 GT (it's a budget card) and I get from Half-life 2 on full settings full AA and AF 38 FPS

so you see, even if you have a low end card but it's dedicated it'll be much much better than a built-in card
so what you can do is to play on medium settings with half-life 2, same as Flight simulator


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Not playable in YOUR terms, but I've been playing at the low end of the FPS Spectrum for my entire life so 18-24 FPS is quite nice and very playable. Some exceptions would be racing games.
And a 9400 GT is a very nice card, way way better than an 8200M.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Depends on the game.
Strategy games or Flight Sims don't require very quick reflexes, so a lower framerate is acceptable.
However, in high action games (typically First Person Shooter's), you would want as smooth a framerate as possible.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Well generally yeah, in racing games for sure. But FPS games for me that FPS is acceptable but NOT on multiplayer.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

like the game I'm playing HAWX man you need some quick reflexes and and can't have low FPS


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Could we please keep this on topic and wait for the original poster to reply back.
Thanks


----------

